# Parting Out: '90 Audi 100



## basecamper (Jun 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, # 1 son ran into a Lincoln Navigator whose bumper is higher than his. The front, driver's quater is lunched as well as the radiator & the insurance company has totaled the car. It's had lots a parts installed over the years & has to pass NH's annual safety inspection so it's in pretty good shape. If anyone needs anything off it, get in touch via e-mail or call me at 603-352-8255. I'd like to recoup some of what I've got into this car. Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this...
Mark
[email protected]


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Parting Out: '90 Audi 100 (basecamper)*

need power antenna.. how much?


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Parting Out: '90 Audi 100 (ejust)*

rear window?


----------

